# tren 200 by biogen lab



## pizdit (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## doctorfitness (Jan 20, 2010)

.......


----------



## darkwingduck (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever dealt with Biogen? Are they legit?


----------



## ewok1972 (Apr 24, 2010)

*good to go*



darkwingduck said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with Biogen? Are they legit?



i have done 4 transactions with this company.

great communication. prices, products and t/a time

no worries.

peace


----------

